# Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??



## SteffenG (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo wollte mal fragen was ihr da so habt bin noch am überlegen wollte evnt eine von thermix wisst ihr wo man gute bekommt ??
Oder wo es überhaupt welche gibt hab bis jetzt nichts wirkliches gefunden !


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Schau mal hier oder hier

habe selber die Black Cat und bin zufrieden!


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Und hier ist noch die thermix für Bivvy!


----------



## Piere (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Hallo,
die Thermix ist eine gute Wahl. Sie hat zwei Sicherungen die verhindern, dass Du zu Deinen Ahnen gehst. Andere Heizungen haben diese Sicherungen nicht (kenne zumindest keine).
Thermix gibt es z.B. bei Fritz Berger und Angelzentrale Herrieden.
Die Heizung ist sehr sparsam im Verbrauch, was man von den anderen nicht gerade sagen kann.


----------



## MrTom (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Die Therm´x ist eine gute Wahl, alternativ fällt mir nur noch die Fuego1200 ein, die gibts allerdings nur noch gebraucht.
mfg Thomas


----------



## eckart70 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Hi
Zeltheizung so ein Schmarren .
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als Nachts 3 Uhr bei 4C° aus einem mollig warmen Schlafsack zu springen dann in schön kalte und klamme Klamotten rein zusteigen , zitternd an der Rute zu hängen und ein Karpfen zu drillen.
Da bleibt doch sonst das ganze Flair auf der Strecke.


Gruß Eckart


----------



## SteffenG (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Und was machst du wenn es mal nachts -5 oder -10 grad werden dann siehst du alt aus ohne heizung und ich will montags als noch arbeiten gehen nach nem wochenende und wenn du ständig krank bist ist das nicht so gut !


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn es mal nachts -5 oder -10 grad werden


Dann kuschel ich mich ganz eng an meinen lieben Schatz, und träume net vom Ice-Carping
Ansonsten haste Recht, ohne Heizung ist es Gift für die Gesundheit.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## eckart70 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn es mal nachts -5 oder -10 grad werden dann siehst du alt aus ohne heizung und ich will montags als noch arbeiten gehen nach nem wochenende und wenn du ständig krank bist ist das nicht so gut !




Actimel activiert Abwehrkräfte !!!|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Hi
> Zeltheizung so ein Schmarren .
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als Nachts 3 Uhr bei 4C° aus einem mollig warmen Schlafsack zu springen dann in schön kalte und klamme Klamotten rein zusteigen , zitternd an der Rute zu hängen und ein Karpfen zu drillen.
> Da bleibt doch sonst das ganze Flair auf der Strecke.
> ...


 
ja nee, is klar... aus dem alter, dass ich bei minus 11°C zelte bin selbst ich  als hardcorezelter raus. ich denke mal eher, dass du mit den vorzügen einer zeltheizung noch keine bekanntschaft gemacht hast.
ich verwende für mein hauszelt einen katalytofen und bin damit wirklich zufrieden. da hält eine 11kg gasflasche trotz grill anheizen locker eine woche


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

ich hab eine petrolium zeltheizung.
so eine mit einem rotem 5 liter tank.glaub sie kommt aus den usa.
leider fällt mir der name nicht ein und bei ebay steht sie im moment nicht drinnen.
kann aber morgen nachsehen.
ist ein super teil auf dem du auch kochen kannst.
sie ist regulierbar und heizt dein zelt im winter auf badehosentemperatur.
der tank hält sehr lange und sie funz auch auf voller stufe im schirmzelt beim aalrutten(quappen) fischen.d.h. im freien ist es neben der heizung bacherl warm
nachteil: etwas gross.denke bei einem einmann zelt schon knapp.
lg rob

da gab es schon einen betrag zu dieser heizung!leider funz auch hier der link nicht und keiner hat einen namen geschrieben:m
schau mal morgen nach...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92664&highlight=heizung


----------



## slowhand (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



rob schrieb:


> ich hab eine petrolium zeltheizung.
> so eine mit einem rotem 5 liter tank.glaub sie kommt aus den usa.
> leider fällt mir der name nicht ein und bei ebay steht sie im moment nicht drinnen.
> kann aber morgen nachsehen.
> ...




Die hier: Tonysun ???


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

yep:m:m
1A die ist es!
danke dir#h
lg rob


----------



## slowhand (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Die werde ich mir wohl zulegen. Ist günstig und bei einem kleinen Leck wird man nicht gleich samt Schirmzelt in den Orbit geschossen...


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

meine geht morgen auch wieder unter feuer..is ja schon **sch kalt bei uns nachts an der donau.
ist ein super teil!
lg rob


----------



## SteffenG (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

also ich arbeite schon jedemTag im Freien egal welches wetter dann will ich es wenigstens beim ansitz schön gemütlich haben weil 7 Tage lange durch kälte und das dann noch bald jedes wochenende ist mir zuviel jeder denkt anders darüber über ne zeltheizung !Der eine will eine für den anderen ist es schick schnak !


----------



## yamo (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



slowhand schrieb:


> Die werde ich mir wohl zulegen. Ist günstig und bei einem kleinen Leck wird man nicht gleich samt Schirmzelt in den Orbit geschossen...



:q
Danke für den Tip!
Die ist wirklich günstig, da werd ich wohl auch zuschlagen.
Man muß sich ja nicht unbedingt die Klöten abfrieren, mittlerweile wirds nachts ja richtig schattig...

Grüße Micha


----------



## schorle (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Die Petroleum Heizung gibts noch günstiger und zwar hier http://www.compass24.de/bootszubehoer/abnetshop.pl?ARTNR=985860


----------



## yamo (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

:m
Danke!


----------



## ObiOne (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Hmmmm... mal ehrlich, stinkt diese Heizung nicht zum Himmel? ich könnte mir vorstellen das man sich halb vergiftet :-D


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

ich hab selber zwar keine Heizung :m aber wie wäre es denn mit so einem abgebildeten Gas-Kocher ???
gibts bei ibäy für kleines Geld, ebenso Großpackungen Kartuschen, ebenso Zubehöraufsätze wie eine* Grillplatte* oder einen *Heizaufsatz* ! 
wobei der zwar net billig ist, aber dafür denke ich dann halt nur ein Gerät zum Kochen, grillen und warm halten |kopfkrat


----------



## Piere (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

@hdever
die Betriebskosten sind einfach viel zu hoch. Da kannst Du mit ca. 1 Euro pro Stunde rechnen.
Nur zum Vergleich: Die Thermix braucht ca. 65 g die Stunde bei Stufe zwei, bei 1 nur etwas über 40 Gramm.
Da hält eine 5 Kg Flasche locker mal 3 Tage rund um die Uhr. Betriebskosten liegen dann bei ca. 7 Euro aufgerundet. Bei den 20 Prozentwochen beim Praktiker sind es weniger als 5 Euro.
Dagegen sind die Petroliumlampen richtige Geldvernichter.


----------



## SteffenG (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

alsoich will auf jedenfall ne thermis schon allein bei den Kartuschenheizungen wird die Kartusche nie richtig leer bleibt immer noch ein rest drin !


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



Piere schrieb:


> @hdever
> die Betriebskosten sind einfach viel zu hoch. Da kannst Du mit ca. 1 Euro pro Stunde rechnen.
> Nur zum Vergleich: Die Thermix braucht ca. 65 g die Stunde bei Stufe zwei, bei 1 nur etwas über 40 Gramm.
> Da hält eine 5 Kg Flasche locker mal 3 Tage rund um die Uhr. Betriebskosten liegen dann bei ca. 7 Euro aufgerundet. Bei den 20 Prozentwochen beim Praktiker sind es weniger als 5 Euro.
> Dagegen sind die Petroliumlampen richtige Geldvernichter.




ja sicher - da wirst du schon recht haben 
war ja nur nen Vorschlag :m
vielleicht kommts bei dem ganzen Gerödel und Geschleppe der Karpfenangler auf sone 5Kg Flasche und sone Heizung auch nicht mehr drauf an 
mir gefällt die Petroleumheizung eigendlich ganz gut ... mit 5l im Tank solle das Teil eigendlich auch ne Weile halten ...


----------



## SteffenG (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

ja das denk ichmis auch wenn ichschon soviel tacklezu schleppen hab kommt es auf 5 kg gas und die heizung selbst auch nicht mehr drauf an von daher !!!!


----------



## fkpfkp (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Moin,

Zufällig gerade per Mail reingekommen: http://www.fritz-berger.de/fbonline...ontent=&utm_campaign=Newsletter&partnerid=33N


----------



## Piere (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Rechne mal die Petroleum Liter für einige Tage zusammen. Da bist Du nicht wirklich beim Sparen was das Gewicht anbelangt.
Wenn Du jetzt noch einen passenden Kocher z.B. Enders nutzt, hängst Du den auch noch an die Flasche. 
Kannst dann auch noch ne Absorberbox im Sommer mit dranhängen:q:q.
Naja, hängt halt alles von den Umständen der Fischerei ab.
Wie weit hab ich, wie lange bleib ich, wie warm brauch ich`s usw.


----------



## icecream (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

also ich hab son ding hier:






bin top zufrieden damit und hält eine ewigkeit..


----------



## hermann11 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

moin,

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für bivvys habt, dass ihr euch gleich mit nen katalytofen und noch dazu eine 5-11 kilo gasflasche rumschleppen wollt, aber mir reicht eigentlich auch "nur" mein kocher, da gibts ein von coolman, den kannst du mit benzin tanken.
das ist denn bei 1 lieter sprit mit kocher ca. ein gesamtgewicht von 1000 gr. und nimmt gerade mal den platz vom boden einer plastiktüte ein, aber ok. vieleicht fahren ja auch einige gleich mit nen wohnwagen ans wasser wo denn genug platz ist.


----------



## MrTom (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



icecream schrieb:


> also ich hab son ding hier:
> bin top zufrieden damit und hält eine ewigkeit..


Schon mal drüber nachgedacht warum es Geräte mit Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung gibt|kopfkrat
mfg Thomas


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Stimmt!
Entweder so oder für ausreichende Belüftung des Zeltes sorgen.
Außerdem ist es wichtig, daß das Ventil schließt, wenn die Flamme mal unbeabsichtigt ausgehen sollte.
Sonst wird es eine endlose Nacht oder die nächste Zigarette ist die Letzte!


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

jo @icecream
Fast denn gleichen hab Ich auch mit 4kw Heizleistung.
Geht mit 5kg oder 11kg Flasche und so schwerr ist das nicht(schleppen),und denn Strahler kann man im Winkel verstellen,also zb.Richtung Boden,und nicht gegen Bivi Himmel.lg


@ Mr tom

Sauerstoffregler bezw.Überwachung kann man einzelnt dazwischen schalten,zu kaufen.lg


----------



## MrTom (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



gründler schrieb:


> @ Mr tom
> 
> Sauerstoffregler bezw.Überwachung kann man einzelnt dazwischen schalten,zu kaufen.lg


Nicht das ich wüsste#c
mfg Thomas


----------



## Hecht78 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Zwar lange her der Bericht hier aber ich bin für Sicherheit, dazu kommt das es regulierbare gibt die im Verbrauch dann auch nicht so hoch sind da sie bei erreichen der Temperatur sozusagen in Stand by gehen.
Den Strahler den der Vorgänger als Foto rein hat ist toll für ansitze im freien.
Im Zelt nutzt das niemand den ich kenne die stellen den mal 5 min. an den Zelteingang um warm einzuschlafen aber mehr nicht da Brandgefahr.

Ich empfehle somit die Zeltheizung Blue Flame (google.de)gut kostet mal schnell 150 Euro aber Sicherheit und Qualität haben immer schon was gekostet.

Hier der link: http://www.becker-fishing-tackle.de/Zubehoer/Zeltheizungen/Blue-Flame-Zeltheizung::1322.html
Gruß:vik:


----------



## Oberregenwurm (19. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Hallo,

also ich benutze auch solch einen Strahler.
Das geht zwar, ich bin auch weder erstickt noch abgebrannt. Aber die haben für mein 2mann Bivvy (Trakker Armo MK II) zuviel Leistung. Selbst wenn es draußen wirklich kalt ist, und man den Strahler durchlaufen lässt. Sind im Zelt temps. von 50°C! Wenn man des immer wieder an und aus macht, is das aber auch keine schöne Sache!

Also ich bin der Meinung das diese Geräte für ein Zelt überdimensioniert sind.
Was auch gut funktioniert, ist einfach einen normalen Kocher laufen zu lassen. Mann muss dann natürlich sicher stellen da nachts nicht drauf fällt und man abbrennt!

mfg


----------



## Matchfischer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Habe auch keine Heizung aber nutze bei kälte meine coleman Benzin Laterne. Die Strahlt auch gut wärme ab und braucht nur ganz wenig Treibstoff. Is natürlich keine richtige Heizung aber auch warm, ja und sonst den Kocher aufdrehen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

mal ebend dose auf kocher warm machen und genug wärme im zelt. wenn wieder kühler wird noch nen legger cappo mit amaretto und rinn in schlafsack :m


----------



## Lupus (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Hallo,
ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen FINGER WEG von billig Heizern! Meiner ist mir um die Ohren geflogen und hat begonnen Feuer zu spucken....
Ich heize mein Zelt, mit meinem Kocher, vor dem Schlafen gehen auf. Ich nutze im Schlafsack ein zusätzliches Fliesinlet und schlafe in langen Klamotten! Bisher hat das immer gereicht. Auch schon bei -6 Grad!
Ich halte eine offene Flame in einem Zelt selbst bei einem guten Gerät für gefährlich! Wie schnell ist das Teil mal umgekipt und man hat es nicht mitbkommen!
Außerdem ist es zusätzliches Gewicht...und ich sag mal wenn Reinhold Messner und Konsorten nehmen auch keine Zeltheizung mit....
Ich möchte gar nicht erst wissen was Chuk Norris zum Thema Zeltheizung sagt:m!

Erkältet bin ich übrigens so gut wie nie!

Gruß
Chuk Lupus


----------



## KAZ_28 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Ich hab die :
http://www.gasfritzen.de/gewchshausheizungedelstahl4kw-p-718.html

Wenn ich das andere so lese ist es wohl die Luxus Lösung....


----------



## Carras (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Ne Zeltheizung sollte niemals die Nacht hindurch laufen,...
Vorm Schlafen gehen ja,...ggf nochmal anmachen wenn man Nachts raus muß, weil man nen Biss hat,...aber das wars auch schon.

Ne wesentlich sicherere Lösung:  Bettflaschen !
Wasser aufwärmen, ab in die Bettflasche und die Bettflasche ins Fußende vom Schlafsack legen. Gut ist,....


Grüßle


----------



## punkarpfen (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Ich nutze die:
http://www.gasfritzen.de/campingheizung-thermoelektrischer-zuendsicherung-p-514.html
Dazu ein Holzbrett mit 4 L-Stücken und die kann nicht umfallen. 
Wie Carras schon sagte, sollte man auch die beste Zeltheizung nur nutzen, solange man wach ist! Alternativen sind natürlich Zeltlampen, Kocher, Teelichte usw. Trotzdem ersetzt eine Zeltheizung keinen guten Schlafsack und auch keine Funktionsbekleidung. Sie macht nur die "Wachphasen" beim winterlichen ercampen der Fische angenehmer. :q


----------



## Lupus (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Und genau aus diesem Grund nutze ich keine Zeltheizung!!! Da Tut es mein Kocher alle mal! UND die Kosten halten sich wirklich in Grenzen! Ich bestell mir bei amazon gleich mal einen Karton mit 40 Flaschen und dann kostet mich das gerade einen Euro die Flasche! Damit läuft der Kocher dann 2 Stunden und länger!
Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

nee top zeltheizung ist ca 1,60 bis 1,70 groß , blond , fette hupen ..... und kann saugen bis der arzt kommt . das gewicht von der heizung sollte so um die 60 kg liegen .das einzige problem was diese heizung hat das sie reichlich kondenzwasser von sich lässt . dieses kann man aber mit regelmässigen abschlecken der kondesöffnung  vermeiden #6


----------



## Lil Torres (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> nee top *zeltheizung* ist ca 1,60 bis 1,70 groß , blond , fette hupen ..... und kann saugen bis der arzt kommt .



das geht mehr in richtung standgebläse... :m


----------



## Gohann (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> das geht mehr in richtung standgebläse... :m



Buahh!!! Solche Worte von dir!!!
Da musst Du danach wohl aufpassen, das deine Ohren nicht eine Woche steil nach oben stehen! Also 1,60 ist sie ja, Blond nicht, aber fette Hupen hat sie auch! Ich hab da an PP gedacht! Die könnte dem P auch das Laufen beibringen. Der lernt das dann sehr schnell!:m

Gruß Schorsch|wavey:


----------



## Lil Torres (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

nachdem Quappenjäger ein wahres luxusmodell empfohlen hat, kommst du mit so etwas... #d

:q:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Bei den Temperaturen zur zeit braucht man keine ,
Also die Blonde Heizung würde ich auch gern mal testen ,was muss man da den rechnen Preislich


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ,was muss man da den rechnen Preislich


 

wenn die blonder als blond ist nen paar glas billiger fusel.
mit dem treibstoff läuft die auf volle pulle :m musst nur aufpassen das die nicht vom ständer fällt wegen heftigen vibrationen sowie auf und ab bewegungen :k


----------



## colognecarp (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Vorsicht Betrügerinnen!

 Es sind osteuropäische Betrügerinnen mit einer neuen Masche unterwegs, auf die ich bereits reingefallen bin, und ich wollte euch nur warnen!!!!

 So funktioniert der Trick:
 2 sehr gut aussehende 18-jährige Mädchen kommen auf dem Coop-Parkplatz zu deinem Auto während du damit beschäftigt bist, deine Einkäufe in den Kofferraum zu packen. Beide fangen dann an mit Fensterspray und Lappen deine Windschutzscheibe zu reinigen wobei ihnen fast die Brüste aus den BH's fallen. Wenn du dich mit einem Trinkgeld bedanken willst, dann weisen sie es ab, bitten dich aber, sie zu einem anderen Kaufhaus zu fahren. Du willigst ein und beide steigen auf den Rücksitz. Während der Fahrt fangen sie an, es miteinander zu treiben. Dann klettert eine von beiden auf den Beifahrersitz, öffnet deine Hose und fängt an dir einen zu blasen während die andere von hinten sanft deinen Rücken massiert – und deine Brieftasche stiehlt.

 Meine Brieftasche wurde letzten Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, zweimal am Donnerstag, Freitag, gestern UND heute auf diese Art gestohlen!!

 Sei also auf der Hut!


----------



## Unitedcarp (24. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Zeltheizung könnt ihr mir empfehlen ??*

Wieso eine Zeltheizung? 
Hole dir doch nen dicken Schlafsack :>


----------

